# Gryff's poor butt



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We just got back from the vet. I was concerned about his constipation and today he holed up under Chuck's desk and was violently shaking. Turns out his anal glands were impacted and one of them was infected. We are now on antibiotics and butt goop for a few days. I'm glad to know what was wrong and it was something easy to treat. Just thought I'd share. My husband thinks I'm nuts posting this here. Like, what does he think we talk about on this site?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor Gryff!
Did your vet show you what to look for? Could you see that he was having anal gland problems after being shown?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Gryff a speedy recovery! It is so hard to see them suffer. I am glad that it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwwww. poor Gryff. I agree with Kimberly, Ivy. Learn the signs, because you can avoid a lot of hassle and the potential for more serious problems down the road-- if you can just have the AG's expressed (or learn to do them yourself) on the fist sign of scooting of licking or however Gryff shows you. I think there are physical signs too-- but I could never see them on Jasper.

I take Jasper to the vet to have them expressed about every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I did see him do the scoot once, but that was it. It was more the fact that he couldn't poop which clued me in.

The doctor did the procedure in another room. I'm not going to get in the habit of doing it myself. Hopefully, this isn't something that I'm going to need to have done too often. Today's little adventure cost me $135!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy, if they are not impacted... a vet tech can express them easily... That's why I go periodically...My office charges me $18...there is no way I am going to do it myself either...


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, poor Gryff...
You all have heard all about Gracie's poop from me...I almost took a picture of it once to show you all...ROFLMBO!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

ivyagogo said:


> We just got back from the vet. I was concerned about his constipation and today he holed up under Chuck's desk and was violently shaking. Turns out his anal glands were impacted and one of them was infected. We are now on antibiotics and butt goop for a few days. I'm glad to know what was wrong and it was something easy to treat. Just thought I'd share. My husband thinks I'm nuts posting this here. Like, what does he think we talk about on this site?


Men! (Ha!)

Sheri


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Give Gryff a belly rub from us.....we just went thru anal gland issues with my Daisy too~ hers had to be lanced, ouch! She is all healed up now and doing well. I hope he heals quickly too!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwww, POOR Gryff!!! Hope he has a quick recovery!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poor Gryff, give him lots of love from Kubrick and me and I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Luckily I haven't had this problem with Kodi and Shelby. But, my German Shep had to be taken care of.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Feel better soon Gryff!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Awww that doesn't sound like fun for either one of you.
Those anal glands are a mystery to me. Leave them alone? Have them expressed? What is right?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

moxie said:


> Those anal glands are a mystery to me. Leave them alone? Have them expressed? What is right?


Very few dogs have problems with their anal sacs (also called anal glands). Leave them alone unless your particular dog has a problem. I estimate that my husband and I have had 40 between us in our lifetimes and only 1 has ever had problems with anal sacs. You just have to learn the signs/symptoms and be hyper vigilant with a dog that has a problem in this area.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

glad to read Gryff is on the road to recovery - - hopefully he'll be beack to himself in no time.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeowch! Poor Gryff  I hope that he feels better soon.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Since we are on this topic, Chico has scooted across the floor 3 times in the past few days. 
Does this mean he has an anal gland problem? His stools have been very firm, but no other symptoms.
Do I need to take him to the vet, or the groomer to have this done?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Nan, I would take him to a groomer or vet and have them look at it to see if they need to be expressed. Have them show you what it looks like when it needs expression so you'll know what you look for next time!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy, you are too funny, WHAT do they think we talk about :suspicious:ound: Poor Gryff - hope your butt feels better soon!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy,

I hope Gryff feels better soon. And as for your DH, mine thinks I'm crazy for posting here, too! He grew up with a big dog that lived in his back yard, so he doesn't understand the whole little inside dog thing. Gina


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, thanks to this thread, I did take Chico to the vet and he needed his anal glands expressed. The vet said they weren't infected or abscessed, just needed cleaning. She said to observe him for the next few days.
I'll be paying more attention from now on.

Never thought I'd be posting on a board about my dog's butt LOL

Thanks, Ivy


Off to finish my Christmas errands. Don't know how it got so close to Christmas so quickly!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie sends Gryff his best wishes and his sympathy. Cazzie was at the vet's last month and got his butt squeezed too. He looked around like, 'what do you think you're doing with my butt???" He has a problem with constipation. Sometimes hard to know what he's trying to tell us. He's had to have enemas. Can you believe my farm boy husband giving a baby enema to his little foo foo dog? 



Suzy


----------



## Lizatti (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi,
I am brand new here and had a question regarding the anal glands. Is it common for Havanese to have problems in this area? My Charlie, who is 6 months old, seems to have a problem with them not expressing on their own. Any hints on what to do so that they will express naturally. I hate to keep having him expressed and would love some hints on preventing impactions. Thank you so much,
Lizzie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

poor baby...we send get well hugs, glad you found out what was wrong.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Nan - glad to be of help. I know that some people express their own dogs. I can't imagine what would possess anybody to do that, but there you have it.

Lynn - I don't think it's anything that affects Havanese in particular. Some dogs have trouble with it, but I don't think it's breed specific.


----------

